# -    30 :)

## bas

....
   ,       ,    (),    .   ,    ,     :)  .        , ESP  , 28, ,      :).   .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> !

  ,  ,    10

----------


## Dracon

: "   30 :) " 
 ,   30  )))   *Karen*,  18 ))

----------


## Karen

> : "   30 :) " 
>  ,   30  )))   *Karen*,  18 ))

  ,     "     !!!"

----------


## Dracon

*Karen* -      !

----------


## Karen

> *Karen* -      !

     ????   ???? 
""

----------


## tihof

, .       ?         ?     ,   .

----------


## Dracon

> ????   ????

  *Karen*,      -  )))

----------

